# Great movie for 11 year old boys?



## calgal

Having an almost sleepover party this weekend for my eleven year old twins, and plan to show a movie. Any suggestions for a good one? Must be PG, no cartoons. Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM

Are any of the "Nerds" movies PG?  Eleven year olds usually like the corny stuff!


----------



## irishween

Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief.  Rated PG, my 11 year old son just finished watching it.  Synopsis - Fantasy adventure where teenager Percy discovers he's actually a demigod, the son of Poseidon, and he must master his newfound skills and find Zeus' stolen lightning in order to prevent a war between the Greek gods.


----------



## SueDonJ

An old one that my son loved at that age - The Indian in the Cupboard. I think it's timeless like the Narnia series ...


----------



## Conan

Netflix lets you sort by rating.  This is the best I could find in Comedy--PG.

Beetlejuice (might be a winner!)
Silver Streak
Three Amigos
Uncle Buck
Teen Wolf
Grand Theft Auto (Ron Howard's first as a director)

Good luck!


----------



## northwoodsgal

Mask of Zorro
Rocket Man
George of the Jungle (1997 live action)


----------



## siesta

the sandlot


----------



## wackymother

DeniseM said:


> Are any of the "Nerds" movies PG?  Eleven year olds usually like the corny stuff!



Eek, not the first one! It's extremely naughty. Remember the line, "Jocks think about sports all day. What do you think WE think about?"


----------



## wackymother

Harry Potter, How to Train Your Dragon, Star Wars, the recent-ish Star Trek movie, Young Sherlock Holmes, Back to the Future, Holes, Home Alone. Oh, Ghostbusters! I love Who Framed Roger Rabbit, but the ending is pretty disturbing.


----------



## pjrose

*Possibilities:*

Perhaps Angels in the Outfield, Angels in the Endzone, etc?  There are other sports/angel movies of that genre.....Field of Dreams?  Not sure of the ratings, but I think they're clean.

What was the first Will Smith / Jaden Smith one?  Not the Karate Kid, but the first one they did?  


*Not recommended:*

"About a Boy" - if you run into it and the blurb says something about an 11 or 12 year old boy you might be interested, but don't, it's odd and depressing.


----------



## mayson12

Some of my kids'  favorites:

Older movies: Goonies, original Karate Kid, Black Stallion, My Bodyguard, Star Wars (original), Willow, Jumanji,  Spy Kids, Mrs. Doubtfire, Rookie of the Year, Raiders of the Lost Ark,

Recent films: Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief, Diary of a Wimpy Kid, Night at the Museum (1st or 2nd), School of Rock, Waterhorse, Stardust


----------



## PigsDad

"The Princess Bride"

I remember watching our friend's boys for a day when they were about 9 and 12, and I suggested that movie.  At first, they thought it would be lame (given the title), but they absolutely loved it.  It is a timeless classic, IMO.

Inconceivable!   

Kurt


----------



## LAX Mom

Sandlot
Old Yeller
Batman The Movie (1966) (rated PG) I rented this so many times before I finally got smart and purchased it.


----------



## optimist

Cool Runnings

My son started watching this around that age and has watched it so many times he knows the entire dialogue by heart.  It is a comedy based on the true story of the First Jamaican bobsled team trying to make it to the winter olympics.


----------



## Arnie

*this is pretty good.*

"Stand By Me" might be a good one. I don't recall anything too adult in it. It does share the comradery of young boys. Might want to check the rating though.
Also "Sandlot" is a good one!


----------



## Patri

Also chime in for Sandlot.
I have a friend who did not have a TV when her kids little. (They are grown now.) Remember telling her how her boys would have enjoyed this movie. There is lots of good stuff on TV, as well as the crap. I thought it would have been better for her to teach them to screen for quality rather than ban it entirely.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

irishween said:


> Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief.  Rated PG, my 11 year old son just finished watching it.  Synopsis - Fantasy adventure where teenager Percy discovers he's actually a demigod, the son of Poseidon, and he must master his newfound skills and find Zeus' stolen lightning in order to prevent a war between the Greek gods.



My 11 year old grandson loved it.


----------



## capjak

Secondhand Lions:

Robert Duval and Michael Caine stars

"Secondhand Lions" follows the comedic adventures of an introverted boy left on the doorstep of a pair of reluctant, eccentric great-uncles, whose exotic remembrances stir the boy's spirit and re-ignite the men's lives. 

Great Movie, Good Message........


----------



## Catira

How about Eragon? My kiddos recently watched Goonies with me. They (12 and 16 yrs. old) actually sat through the movie. My son is also a big fan of the Star Wars dvds as well as Harry Potter. Other titles The Sorcerer's Apprentice, Gremlins, Beetlejuice.


----------



## Pens_Fan

Miracle - the movie about the 1980 Olympic hockey team

I'd also recommend Slapshot, although not for 11 year olds.


----------



## wackymother

Arnie said:


> "Stand By Me" might be a good one. I don't recall anything too adult in it. It does share the comradery of young boys. Might want to check the rating though.



No--remember why they're walking by the railroad tracks? It's too mature for a group of 11yos. And it's not party-fun material. The boys in it are about that age, but the subject matter is very grown up. 

I've got a good one, though! How about Men in Black?


----------



## pjrose

wackymother said:


> . . . How about Men in Black?



Which reminds me of Ghostbusters!


----------



## elaine

*Stand by me--no!!*

My 10 yr old came home from a sleepover and told me he had seen this and at the end of the movie the Dad said "guess this wasn't really appropriate for 8-10 yr olds." I was not happy that my son had seen it.

Lord of the Rings--Fellowship is first in the series. DS loved it--it's long--3 hrs.


----------



## Texasbelle

The Will Smith and son movie was Pursuit of Happyness [sic].  Do not know the rating.  The Neverending Story is one my husband would have loved to have seen when he was a child.  Still enjoyed it as adults.  We also loved Secondhand Lions.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Reign of Fire - a modern day dragon story where London is their headquarters. My nephews have seen it 20+ times. No sex, no drugs, no half-dressed women ... woman are equal. Dragons lose.

My sister's 3 boys love the movie. Her SIL refuses to let her daughters (same general ages) watch it.


I liked Secondhand Lions also, but nephews watched it only once.


----------



## wackymother

LAX Mom said:


> Sandlot
> Old Yeller
> Batman The Movie (1966) (rated PG) I rented this so many times before I finally got smart and purchased it.



Agree with the 1966 Batman--that's fun. Old Yeller is good, but my 11yo tears up whenever Old Yeller is mentioned! The dog dies, remember?

Just thought of another possibility--The Black Stallion.


----------



## 3kids4me

Pee Wee's Big Adventure


----------



## kwilson

I am so happy so many people like Sandlot. I think it is the funnest baseball movie ever made! Did I say "baseball" movie. It could be the funnest boys movie ever made. I am 74 years old but every time I watch that movie I feel12 again.


----------



## tlwmkw

Avatar, Diary of a Wimpy Kid, Harry Potter movies, Star Wars, Percy Jackson.  All recommended by my 11 year old boy.

tlwmkw


----------



## dixie

"Goonies" is an Old old one that you can rent somewhere or download. My boys at that age loved it and what it a lot!!


----------



## calgal

Thanks for all the suggestions! Now it is time for my twins to agree on one of them. The theme of the party is a series of tournaments (flag football, air hockey, wii, ping pong), so following that up with a sports related movie might be good. Although any film with a battle in it would work, I think. I'll let you all know what movie we end up viewing. Thanks again!


----------



## sdbrier

I agree wth Goonies, didn't think is was going to get a mention. Also Original Swiss Family Robinson.


----------



## PalmettoMom

I second Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Diary of a Wimpy Kid, and The Sandlot.  The City of Ember is also a good one.  We have pizza and a movie with our kids every Friday night, and my husband and I have enjoyed these movies as well as our kids.  I would avoid Stand by Me.  I am almost certain is rated R.


----------



## k20ep3

Uncle Buck is a classic but how about spiderman kids love superhero movies


----------



## ace2000

I don't know... I'd probably cast another vote for spiderman. However, one of my favorite scenes (in a kid-type movie) is from August Rush...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN0c_egqXAM

Love the energy and I use this as an example for my kids to find something that you can love to do in life, with a passion, just like this kid displays.  

I enjoyed the whole movie also.


----------



## Rose Pink

August Rush is a good movie. It is a modern re-telling of Oliver Twist with Robin Williams playing the Fagan character.

I don't know if it would hold an 11 year old's attention but I certainly liked it.


----------



## calgal

*Sandlot*

We went with Sandlot, and it was a really good choice. A nice way to complete a five hour party filled with tournaments and sugar-charged boys.


----------

